

Software Development on the Chromebook Pixel - ScottWRobinson
http://charukiewi.cz/posts/2015-06-20-chromebook-pixel/

======
treeform
Why run any programming software on the chrome book? You can always just ssh
into a box and do your dev there? I have been using that for years (and the
web code editor I wrote). I have used the first Pixel as on the go dev machine
for years...

~~~
Albert_Camus
Did you read the post at all? That's exactly the conclusion the post comes to.

